
Ask HN: Pain points in influencer marketing campaigns - pbhowmic
What are the pain points - solved &amp; unsolved - in measuring influencer marketing campaigns? How does a marketer &quot;acquire&quot;influencers&#x2F;ambassadors for their brand? Subsequently, how do they measure the effectiveness of their influencer in promoting the brand?
======
Psychoticmormon
tying engagement to ROI is a pretty difficult. It falls into the larger
attribution modeling issues that marketers run into. You can try to use
affiliate links, but that can only measure webtraffic/last click conversions.
it doesn't do a great job at identifying high assist channels similar to
YouTube acquisition.

